# Was brauch ich fürs Hechtfischen?



## Da Barsch (31. Januar 2003)

Hallo und so...,
ich bin der Barsch und angle erst seit Juli2002 und wollte mich fürs große Hechtfischen vorbereiten und wissen was ich dafür alles brauche.Und wie viel die Ausrüstung fürs Hechtfischen kostet.Bis jetzt hatte ich nur Forellen aller art 2 Stör.
(Mein Rekord : 3 1/2 kg STÖR, ca 75cm)


Barsch


----------



## Klausi (31. Januar 2003)

In welchen Bundesland angelst Du denn?


----------



## Klausi (31. Januar 2003)

Achso, Willkommen in ANglerboard und viel Spaß. #h  :m


----------



## Da Barsch (31. Januar 2003)

Ich komme aus Saalfelden in Salzburg, Österreich.


----------



## Case (31. Januar 2003)

jau, herzlich willkommen im Board.
Auf welche Art willst Du denn auf Hecht fischen.?Spinnfischen, Mit Köderfisch, Schleppangeln.?
Wenn wir das wissen wärs schon leichter zu Beraten.

Gruß
Case


----------



## Da Barsch (31. Januar 2003)

Hab mir heute das alles gekauft:  0,30er Hechtschnur bis 8,5kg , Vorfachhacken bis 15kg für Hecht , und vom kumpel nen Gummifisch bekommen und Knicklichter (9st) und nen Kupfernen Hechtlöffel (Blinker)
Und hoffe das ist mal so das wichtigste fürs hechtfischen im Teich weil ich eh noch keine Fischerlizenz habe.......   Wabbler hab ich 2 Stück. Einen von Storm und einen anderen , der 3 Drillinge dran hat. 
Fischen tu ich an einem See, meistens Angelteiche.
Bei uns in den Alpen (Salzburg) gibt es viele Seen.


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (31. Januar 2003)

Da antworte ich doch schon gar nicht mehr drauf. Der Typ hat bei angeln.de o einen Mist geschrieben, dss er sich da nicht mehr sehen lassen kann.


----------



## Klausi (31. Januar 2003)

Ach so  ;+


----------



## Case (31. Januar 2003)

Na wenn Du schon paar Kunstköder hast würde ich Dir mal Til&acute;s Seite empfehlen.</br>http://home.intergga.ch/til/
Da steht eigentlich alles über&acute;s Angeln mit Kunstködern drin. Für eine brauchbare Ausrüstung mußt Du ca. 40-60Euro(Rute), 50-70Euro(Rolle) investieren. Das sind Preise am unteren Limit. Ansonsten gibts hier am Board noch eine Datenbank mir Montagen und Tips..


Gruß und Petri
Case


----------



## Da Barsch (31. Januar 2003)

erstmal danke schon mal für den link, sehr informativ.

 :r @der_fischer: warum könnt ihr mich nicht in ruh lassen, das in angeln.de ist doch geschischte


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2003)

*Wo Barsch?*

Hallo Da Barsch,

erstmal herzlich willkommen an Board...

Was bei angeln.de los war, weiss auch ich, und so ganz egal ist das nicht! Solange Du Dich HIER den Boardregeln, die Du ja akzeptiert hast, entsprechend benimmst, wirst Du sicherlich die gewünschten Infos bekommen!

Nun aber mal eben was ganz anderes...


> _Original von Da Barsch_
> Und hoffe das ist mal so das wichtigste fürs hechtfischen im Teich weil ich eh noch keine Fischerlizenz habe.......



Ich kenne mich mit den österreichischen Gesetzen nicht ganz so aus, aber braucht man nicht auch dort eine &quot;Lizenz&quot;... Sorry, das klingt für mich sehr nach Schwarzangelei... Solltest Du vielleicht mal aufklären, denn sonst wirst Du hier von mir keinen Rat bekommen!


----------



## Da Barsch (31. Januar 2003)

Ich bin doch erst 12, deshalb hab ich noch keine Lizenz


----------



## Borgon (31. Januar 2003)

Hallo Barsch(bzw.Hechtmaster) und willkommen auf dem Board #h Bin der grösste Fan deiner Seite :q  :q  :q 
P.S.Wozu die Knicklichter beim Hechtangeln ;+


----------



## hecht24 (31. Januar 2003)

willkommen n AB
is voll cool deine page.
 :m  :g  :m


----------



## sigi (31. Januar 2003)

mit dem barsch werdet ihr noch euren spaß haben, der hat bei angeln.de ganz schön für aufregung gesorgt.  :v


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Januar 2003)

Willkommen an Board Da Barsch!

erstmal Gratulation zur Homepage...

nun zum Thema... 
informationen zum Hechtangeln gibts hier sehr viele. Benutz mal die Suchfunktion da wirste bestimmt was finden! 
 :m


----------



## Guen (31. Januar 2003)

Welche Homepage ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Januar 2003)

da gehts zur Homepage


----------



## aichi (31. Januar 2003)

Soviel ich weiß gibt es in Österreich einige Seen wo man keine Angellizenzen braucht, war selbst mal an einem, war aber nicht gerade schön mitanzusehen wie dort von den totalen null Ahnung Fischern mit den Fischen umgegangen wird.   aichi


----------



## Guen (31. Januar 2003)

@Franz_16

Danke #6 !

Ähhmm ,*lol*

Gruss Guen


----------



## duck_68 (3. Februar 2003)

Die Homwpage ist echt der Hammer :q  :q #r #2


----------



## Schulti (3. Februar 2003)

@ Da Barsch



> wollte mich fürs große Hechtfischen vorbereiten und wissen was ich dafür alles brauche




Das wichtigste ist ein Gewässer in dem auch Hechte vorkommen..... :q  :q  :q


----------



## >Friedfischer< (3. Februar 2003)

Hallo

CIh bin neu hier ich komme von angeln.de der Friedfischforum Moderator (schaut mal vorbei)  
Also mit Da Barsch ahben wir viele Erfahrungen  :v   
Was der bei uns für scheiße fabrikaziert hat ich sage nur 
Zb Zitat : Nazis an die Macht und ich scheiß au8f euch ich kiffe Hollandgras bis zum umkippen also so ein Trottel
kennt ihr schon die verarschungs page die ist top
www.meisterfaft-angeln.de.vu undbedingt mal reinschauen


----------



## >Friedfischer< (3. Februar 2003)

Hallo nochmal

Und zum xten mal das haben ich Veit Matze und alle dir schon 5mal gesagt das heißt Wobbler geht das in deine matschbirne nicht rein??

<marquee>mit Dem werdet ihr noch Spass haben!!</marquee>


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2003)

Vor Idioten ist man leider nie sicher.
Mal sehen was der hier noch abzieht, ob er sich also benehmen kann oder nicht.
Vorher möchte ich kein Urteil fällen.


----------



## Chris81 (3. Februar 2003)

Hi, bin auch neu hier.
Muß mich leider auch mal über Da Barsch auslassen. Hoffe mit den Links könnt ihr euch ne Meinung über ihn bilden, vielleicht bleiben euch dann ja seine blöden Kommentare erspart:
www.angeln.de/cgi-bin/ikonboard3/ik..., dem
Hechtmaster, die sind auch nicht ohne!


----------



## Dok (3. Februar 2003)

Um eines klar zu stellen, sowas:



> _Original von &gt;Friedfischer&lt; _
> .... geht das in deine matschbirne nicht rein??





Will ich hier auch nicht hören!!!

Ihr könnte euch beschimpfen wo Ihr wollt, aber nicht hier!


----------



## Chris81 (3. Februar 2003)

Hallo nochmal,

Wollt nur mal Sorry sagen, weil das mit den Links irgendwie nicht richtig auf die Reihe kriege.
Gruß
Chris81


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2003)

Wer sich nicht benehmen kann, gehört gesperrt, egal wer!!!


----------



## wodibo (3. Februar 2003)

So Freunde von angeln.de,

Nur zur Info: Ihr befindet Euch hier auf dem besten und erfolgreichstem Anglerforum im deutschsprachigem Web!!!
Dieses Forum ist unter anderem durch seine Umgangsformen so SUPER.
Wenn Ihr Euch nicht zusammenreißt, dann könnt Ihr gerne wieder zu angeln.de gehen. Wir wollen hier Sachbeiträge (in den Angelforen) und Lachen in den Laberforen. Eure Schwachmatig ist klipp und klar unerwünscht :e 
Haltet Euch dran und Ihr seid willkommen!


----------



## Hauslaigner (3. Februar 2003)

> matschbirne


  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2003)

Wollt nicht gleich zu unfreundlich sein, schließe mich aber Wodis Worten in vollstem Umfange an!!!!!!


----------



## Chris81 (3. Februar 2003)

Hallöchen,
Ich fühl mich mal einfach davon nicht angesprochen, hab ja niemanden beleidigt.
Ich weiß das gehört jetzt nicht hier her, aber wie krieg ich das hin, das die Links unterstrichen sind und man direkt drauf klicken kann?


----------



## Achim_68 (3. Februar 2003)

Wie sagte schon mein Grossvater: &quot;Versuch macht kluch....!&quot; :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Probier doch erstmal aus, ist gar nicht so schwer...


----------



## Chris81 (3. Februar 2003)

Habs ja schon versucht. Wenn ich dann aber einen Link hier reinstelle, ist irgendwie nur die hälfte unterstrichen.


----------



## Schulti (3. Februar 2003)

@ Da Barsch
@ Friefischer
@ Chris

Geht wieder in Euren Kindergarten!!!! #u  #u


----------



## Chris81 (3. Februar 2003)

Was soll denn das jetzt?
Wollt euch doch nur warnen. Wir hatten schon genug Ärger mit Da Barsch, und seinen Äußerungen. Das wollt ich euch hier eigentlich nur ersparen. War nur gut gemeint.
Gruß
Chris


----------



## Achim_68 (3. Februar 2003)

Hmmm, mal sehen, ob es bei mir klappt:
Ich hab mir mal Gedanken gemacht, was den ganzen dabarschs und wie sie alle heissen mögen am Besten gefällt:

Für die barschpossy  ...die auf dem anderen Board schon schlecht war


Ob Du Dich dazuzählst, lieber Chris, oder nicht- ist mir total Latte!
Hier sollte man durch gute Beiträge glänzen und nicht mit Bemerkungen über andere Boardies, egal von welchem Board man sie kennt!
Hier auf dem Board geht es hauptsächlich ums Angeln und das sollte auch so bleiben


----------



## Chris81 (3. Februar 2003)

Ok, in Ordnung. Habs eben nur gut gemeint. Werd mich jetzt auch zu dem Thema nicht mehr äußern.
Der Link wird Da Barsch sicher gefallen.
Gruß 
Chris

Ps: Und nochmal nen extra Gruß von Düsseldorf nach Monnheim


----------



## Borgon (3. Februar 2003)

@Friedfischer und Chris:Also ich bin ja der Meinung,dass man sich hier nicht extra anmelden sollte,um Vorurteile gegenüber anderen zu schüren.Bis jetzt hat Da Barsch im Gegensatz zu euch ganz normale Fragen gestellt und sich noch nicht danebenbenommen,wenn er es doch tun sollte wird das bestimmt auch seine Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen denke ich mal.Aber das was ihr hier abzieht(Disskriminierung vom derbsten) ist zum  :v


----------



## Achim_68 (3. Februar 2003)

:q


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Februar 2003)

Ich hab die Geschichte von Da Barsch auch mitgekriegt... war wirklich nicht schön was er in einem anderen Forum abgezogen hat. Aber hier verhält er sich bis jetzt &quot;normal&quot;. Was man von manchen anderen neuen Mitgliedern nicht unbedingt behaupten kann...


----------



## Chris81 (3. Februar 2003)

ok ok, 
war vielleicht nicht besonders klug, im ersten posting hier direkt anfangen zu meckern und zu hetzen. Seh ich ja auch ein. Sorry. 
Aber wenn so ein Da Barsch in anderen Foren anfängt Sachen zu schreiben wie: &quot;Nazis an die Macht&quot; oder
&quot;Ich bin ein totaler Kriegsfanatiker&quot;, da könnt ich mich drüber aufregen.
Warten wir ab bis er sich das nächste mal äußert.
Gruß
Chris


----------



## Albatros (3. Februar 2003)

na dann will ich meinen Senf doch auch noch mal dazu geben. Bisher habe ich von da_barsch noch nichts negatives gelesen und ich habe mir auch nicht die Links angeschaut, was er da mal geschrieben hat. Es interessiert mich einfach nicht. Er ist noch jung und hat &quot;vielleicht&quot; eingesehen, daß er sich dort daneben benommen hat. Aus diesem Grunde hat er sich hier angemeldet und ich hoffe, er macht es hier jetzt richtig. Hier, gegenüber anderen Foren herscht Ordnung und wer nicht pariert, maschiert

Also dann mal viel Spaß im Board, Jungs :m Gehen wir mal wieder zum Angeln über


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Februar 2003)

@chris
glaub mir mit dem werden wir schon fertig


----------



## brockmaster (3. Februar 2003)

@chris81

stell Dir mal vor, Du hast Ärger mit irgend jemanden. Du merkst vielleicht, daß Du etwas falsch gemacht hast und gelobst, Dich zu bessern. So! Und dann kommt einer, der vielleicht irgend eine Rechnung mit Dir offen hat und läßt Dir einfach keine Ruhe und verfolgt Dich überall hin. Würdest Du das gut finden? Bestimmt nicht! Und wir, da spreche ich einfach mal ungebeten im Namen des AB, auch nicht! Wir brauchen hier keine Denunzianten! Wir bilden uns schon selber unsere Meinung über die Typen, die hier so verkehren, glaub mir das! 
Wenn der Typ Scheiße erzählt, dann ist er bald draußen, Du wahrscheinlich auch- weil, Zank und Streit haben wir alle im Alltag genug, als das wir uns hier noch einen runterholen müssen.
Nichts für Ungut, aber das mußte ich mal loswerden.

Schöne grüße

Brockmaster


----------



## Da Barsch (4. Februar 2003)

HAHAHA,

So, ihr Spackoköpfe,
Hier könnt ihr mir nicht ergern. Hier stehen alle hinter mir!
Und nochmal damit ihrs endlich wisst, verpisst euch hier

@alle anderen:
Danke das ihr zu mir haltet. Diese Ärsche haben schonmal versucht mich vertig zu machen. Aber hier ist jetzt Da Barschs Revier

DA BARSCH


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Februar 2003)

:q   :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

@ Da Barsch

2 Tipps von mir

1. editier mal den Beitrag und schreib ihn in einer höflicheren Form   

2. Ignorier jetzt einfach mal die Leute die dich fertig machen wollen

P.S.: dass alle hinter dir stehen halt ich für ein Gerücht aber ich versuch zumindest dir eine faire chance zu geben 
ich hoffe du nutzt sie... aber da solltest du deine Ausdrucksweise etwas besänftigen


----------



## Da Barsch (4. Februar 2003)

:r Meine Ausdruksweise ist gerade richtig für die penner. Das haben sie verdient, das sie jetzt von allen fertig gemacht werden. Keiner legt sich mit Da Barsch an. :r


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Februar 2003)

so so 
ich habs oben bereits geschrieben ich will dir echt ne faíre chance geben... 

aber wenn morgen früh diese Beiträge gelesen werden bist du garantiert raus das kann ich dir versprechen... wirklich


----------



## Laky (4. Februar 2003)

;+  ;+  ;+ 

Ja was geht denn hier ab?
Versuchen einige von angeln.de das AB aufzumischen#d 
das schaft ihr aber nicht.


MFG
Laky


----------



## Andreas Michael (4. Februar 2003)

Tztztztztztzzzzzzz :e 
Also Herr von und zu Da Barsch wir haben es garnicht gerne das hier solch eine Ausdrucksweise an den Tag gelegt wird, egal wer wie wo was sagt man kann sich auch vernünftig ausdrücken.

So das war mein Beitrag dazu und trotzdem sollst Du herzlichst willkommen heissen im AB nur zügel bitte Deine Worte, sonst wirst Du nicht alt hier!!!!! #d


----------



## sigi (4. Februar 2003)

@Laky

Ich bin auch ein User von angeln.de (wie noch viele andere hier auch), das ist auch  ein forum in dem alles höflich und ordentlich ab geht. Ich denke nicht daß hier der Eindruck eines Konkurenzkampfen o.ä. endstehen sollte. Leute die nur  pöbeln wollen werden immer wieder mal auftauchen.


----------



## Klausi (4. Februar 2003)

He he he, was geht denn hier ab. Bis jetzt ging das hier immer gesittet vor. Ich bitte doch darum, das, auch mal auf die Wortwahl geachtet wird.


----------



## Schulti (4. Februar 2003)

@ Da Barsch



> So, ihr Spackoköpfe, usw, usw...




Damit Du gleich weißt, daß so ein Ton, wie Du ihn draufhast, hier nicht gern gesehen wird, habe ich Dir eine Verwarnung gegeben. Typen, die nur Versuchen hier Unruhe und Ärger zu stiften sind schneller draussen, als sie denken!!


----------



## Kalle25 (4. Februar 2003)

Schulti: #6


----------



## Klausi (4. Februar 2003)

Ja Erziehung muß sein


----------



## wodibo (4. Februar 2003)

Klasse Schulti #6
Noch ein oder zwei Sprüche und die rote Karte hinterher :e


----------



## Salmo92 (4. Februar 2003)

Warum regt Ihr euch eigentlich über solche Leute wie Da ....
auf.
Da hat er doch sein Ziel schon fast erreicht!!!
Er will doch nur Unruhe stiften und Boarder diskreditieren !!!

Ignoriert den Lümmel einfach !!! #u  #u  #u 

Wenn niemand mehr auf ihn reagiert redet er sich einfach tot !!!  :r  :r  :r 

Also schweigt Euch über ihn aus, er ist es nicht wert, dass man ihm oder über ihn schreibt !!! 

Es gigt doch bestimmt bessere Themen als diesen Spinner !!!
 :z  :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Uli_Raser (4. Februar 2003)

Mach doch einfach dieses Thema zu. Zu was soll das Thema führen?
Uli


----------



## Achim_68 (4. Februar 2003)

> Hier könnt ihr mir nicht ergern. Hier stehen alle hinter mir!



Ergern????? Vielleicht solltest Du Dir, statt im Internet rumzuspammen, mal ein Wörterbuch schnappen? 


Hier stehen alle hinter mir! Wer steht hinter Dir??? Mir scheint es eher, als hättest Du einen neben Dir stehen -



> Diese Ärsche haben schonmal versucht mich vertig zu machen.


vertig??-- soso



> Aber hier ist jetzt Da Barschs Revier


Na das wird ja interessant - kleiner Tip: schau lieber Deiner grossen Schwester noch ein bisschen beim Duschen zu!!




> Meine Ausdruksweise ist gerade richtig für die penner.


Wau, Du hast es tatsächlich geschafft, in einem kleinem Satz von gerade mal acht Wörtern, zwei Fehler einzubauen!
#r #r #r 

Ein kleiner Tip von mir: Lern erstmal deine Muttersprache, mach den Mofaführerschein und schau mal das Dir Haare am SaXX wachsen!!!! Wenn dann noch Zeit bleibt - geh&acute; angeln und entspann Dich! Anschliessend kannst Du uns ja mal wieder mit Deinem Besuch beglücken und uns an Deinem Angelwissen teilhaben lassen - denn darum geht es hier: ums Angeln und nicht um irgendeinen präpubertiernden Schrott!!!

@ an die normalen Boardies
Sorry aber mir geht so ein Schwachmat echt auf den Zeiger -- ausserdem habe ich Geburtstag, also darf ich heute mal :q


----------



## schroe (4. Februar 2003)

> Na das wird ja interessant - kleiner Tip: schau lieber Deiner grossen Schwester noch ein bisschen beim Duschen zu!!





> mach den Mofaführerschein und schau mal das Dir Haare am SaXX wachsen!!!!



Ich roll mich ab. :q  :q  :q


----------



## wodibo (4. Februar 2003)

> schau lieber Deiner grossen Schwester noch ein bisschen beim Duschen zu!!


 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :m 

Du darfst :m Alles gute zum Burzeltag Achim #g


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2003)

> Mach doch einfach dieses Thema zu. Zu was soll das Thema führen?


Guter Vorschlag, gute Frage, deswegen schließe ich das hier nach Absprache mit Franky.


----------

